# Wanted: Wyndham Old Town Alexandria 2013



## dlca1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking for Wyndham Old Town Alexandria December 2013
Need dates to cover Dec 11 + 12.
Flexible on length of stay.
1 Person-- so flexible on room size.


----------



## richjester (Nov 25, 2013)

*1BR Deluxe 10-13 3 Nights*

I have  10-13 December, 3 Nights.  Sent PM.


----------



## dlca1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Closed- no longer needed

Thanks


----------

